# Moving to USA



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I have decided to move my family to the USA. I need to apply for a fiancé Visa for my significant other. My daughter already has a USA and Philippine passport. I have received conflicting advice. Can I apply for the fiancé visa at the US embassy in Manila or must I apply in Guam? Does anyone have the contact phone number for reaching the visa department at the US embassy in Manila?
Tony


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Tony,

So far as I know you must apply in your home (US) country. I could be wrong and things do change. I did not locate a number for the visa dept at the Embassy but the very best idea would get the info from the embassy. 
Try the American Citizens Services Dept first and they will probably reply via email or a call if you leave your number and request a return call.
Sorry to see you leave and head back to the rat race.


Jet Lag


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

The reason I do believe it might be possible to apply for a fiancé visa in Manila embassy is I have a friend that moves his family there and told me all can be done in Manila. He does get confused and give false information. From Jet post (thank you) I did get the number for the Visa section (+632) 976 8500 – 02 or (+632) 981 8300. From the recording it sounds like if one is in the Philippines for six months a fiancé visa can be submitted in the embassy. I will call them Monday to speak to a live person.

Tony


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I know the rules change... but the website currently says you cannot file at an embassy or consulate. If you live overseas, filing has to be through the Dallas, TX office. 



> The First Step: Filing the Petition
> 
> You, the U.S. citizen sponsor, must file Form I-129F, Petition for Alien Fiancé(e), with the USCIS office that serves the area where you live. See Direct Filing Addresses for Form I-129F, Petition for Alien Fiancé(e) for information on where to file the petition. Further information is available on the USCIS website under Fiancé(e) Visas. *Note: Form I-129F cannot be filed at a U.S. Embassy, Consulate, or USCIS office abroad*.
> spource: https://travel.state.gov/content/visas/en/immigrate/family/fiance-k-1.html#4


and


> If you live in the United States or abroad and are filing Form I-129F, then file your petition at:
> The USCIS Dallas Lockbox
> For U.S. Postal Service:
> USCIS
> ...


----------

